# Forum Home Renovation Pergolas, Gazebos, Strombellas & Rotundas  Attaching rafters to whaling plate and beam on verandah over deck

## danr6

Hi all, 
I'm currently building a verandah over our deck as stated above. 
I have got the whaling plate attached to the house, posts, beam and perimeter rafters also upright and attached 
My question, is skew nailing the rafters to the whaling plate and 100m bugle screws through the beam back in the end of the rafter. Is this sufficient. 
This was suggested as common practice by a building friend. Says it will hold and looks better.  I agree with the 'will look better', but worried about the strength. 
Or do I go with my original plan of joist hangers onto the whaling plate and bugle screws though the beam. 
Thanks in advance 
Thought I'd add pics to better explain things.

----------


## barney118

Use joist hangers to verandah beam much neater.   
Cheers Barney
Sent from my iPhone 4s using Tapatalk

----------


## SilentButDeadly

The hangers will also be stronger over time...I'd use them at both ends.  Screwing through into the end grain will not effectively secure the rafter to the outer beam once some 'weathering' has occurred

----------


## danr6

No worries. Thanks guys

----------

